# DIY enclosure made from bureau



## DOROTHY COLLINS (Aug 15, 2018)

I saw a video on YouTube showing how to turn a bureau into a snake enclosure for a carpet python. My python is about 6-8 ft and approximately 60-70 lbs. This was my sons snake and he left it behind. We no longer speak, so I can’t get help from him. Anyway if anyone could watch this video and give me their thoughts. I was all set to do this until I spoke to a person that sells snakes and he told me it could get wood mites and he thought the wood would rot and painting the interior with the paint the video recommended was not a good idea. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Southernserpent (Aug 15, 2018)

I hope you mean 6 - 7 pounds


----------



## DOROTHY COLLINS (Aug 15, 2018)

Southernserpent said:


> I hope you mean 6 - 7 pounds


I have never weighed him. But I think 60 lbs is about right. What do you think from the photo


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 15, 2018)

I would say around 5 - 7 kg. 
I use plywood, and that seems to be ok. I don't paint them though, but I have mates that have and they don't seem to have any problems. apparently you can get a non toxic paint, I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## DOROTHY COLLINS (Aug 15, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> I would say around 5 - 7 kg.
> I use plywood, and that seems to be ok. I don't paint them though, but I have mates that have and they don't seem to have any problems. apparently you can get a non toxic paint, I'm not 100% sure though.


And you don’t have any problems with wood mites or wood rot?
[doublepost=1534304730,1534304513][/doublepost]


DOROTHY COLLINS said:


> And you don’t have any problems with wood mites or wood rot?


Also I live in New England, USA


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 15, 2018)

60-70 pounds is the size of a young retic haha 

U can use water sealant to protect it from water damage (make sure it’s water based not oil based )

Wood mites aren’t a problem


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 15, 2018)

No problems with wood mites for me.


----------



## DOROTHY COLLINS (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for your reply’s. I think I will go ahead with the project.


----------

